#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-08-13
<Maeda> Bonjour à tous ! Vous traduisez comment le mot "mixer" dans un contexte sonore ?
<ljere> je dirai mixer
<narziss>  Maeda: Termium dit mélanger
<narziss> http://www.btb.termiumplus.gc.ca/tpv2alpha/alpha-fra.html?lang=fra&i=&index=alt&__index=alt&srchtxt=mixer&comencsrch.x=-425&comencsrch.y=-287&comencsrch=Lancer
<narziss> mélangeur de convertisseur de fréquences
<narziss> DEF – Dispositif qui, lorsqu'il reçoit deux oscillations de fréquences différentes, délivre une oscillation dont la fréquence est la combinaison linéaire des oscillations d'entrée
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-08-16
<ljere> yop j'ai revalidé la premiere suggestion https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu/saucy/+pots/ddtp-ubuntu-universe/fr/13144/+translate mais elle n'a pas l'air d'etre prise
<ljere> *en compte
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2017-08-14
<francois_001> Bonsoir :)
